# 8mm open-ended wrench for torque wrench



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get an 8mm open-ended wrench like this one from?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

You can use a regular open ended 8mm wrench you know ?

That thing is weird. Looks like a tall crowfoot attached to a nut driver. Even if the pic wasn't from magura I would have said that is a german tool.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't tighten the sleeve nut to the specified torque using a regular open-ended wrench.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Snap-on has 8mm crowfeet in 1/4" and 3/8" drive. Put it on an extension so the head of the torque wrench isn't in the way. Here's the 1/4" drive -

TMCOM8, Wrench, Metric, Crowfoot, Open End, 8 mm


----------



## c2rower (Jun 1, 2006)

I just got an avid professional bleed kit and it included an 8mm crows foot. Just the ticket.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

The crowfoot wrench that comes with the avid kit is 3/8" drive.It is a flare nut wrench.I have the socket that is shown in the first pic in 10mm,12mm,and 14mm.They came off the snap on truck for $26 each .I dont know if they make a 8mm. I have a combo 8mmX10mm flare nut wrench that I use for my avid hoses, I do not use a torque wrench for everything.
Oops I forgot to mention ,you can use a 5/16" american size wrench/socket just as easy. The difference is 8mm is .314" and 5/16" is .3125". Difference of .00015"


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Diy*

Get a Dremel tool and make your own.

I still smile when I look in my toolbox and see specialty tools I made years ago as a young, poor, just starting out with a family, aircraft mechanic and couldn't afford what came around in Snap-on truck.


----------

